# Command & Conquer Generals: ZERO HOUR - HELP!!!!!!!



## mgforum (May 20, 2008)

when i install zero hour into the generals folder it says:

you have encountered a serious error. serious errors can be caused by many things including viruses blah blah blah...

if i put it into seperate folder it opens, turns the screen black for a few seconds then just closes

help would be very appreicated i really dont want to waste my money........

sorry for english


edit: oh yes forgot. my ReleaseCrashInfo.txt file. here it is:




> Release Crash at Thu Dec 20 13:18:47 2007
> ; Reason Error parsing INI file 'Data\INI\Object\airforcegeneral.ini' (Line: 'Object AirF_AmericaTankAvenger ')
> 
> 
> ...


thats my ReleaseCrashInfo.txt file.


----------



## WK100 (Jul 1, 2009)

Its a bit late but this is what i found out YET:

---------------1. Without patch 1.04 ZH works perfect for me.
---------------2. If you change directory, the registry ain't correct anymore so it doesn't load well.. (Shows up black screen and stops)
IMPORTANT :exclaim: 3. The solution for problem 2 is make C:\Program1\EA Games\Command and Conquer Generals\ the folder with it.


----------



## mohamedd (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah about the registry editing thing it says that my adminstrator disabeld it how can i enable it and how can u do it with daemon tools need real help!?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

log in as admin through safe mod go to services in control panel - administrative tools and enable it

or if that is something different, just log in through safe mode as admin and try to fix the game


----------



## mohamedd (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah thanks anyway , i enabled it the proplem now that when i use the Zabdooo thing and make it it still tells me that its not working and that technical proplem any ideas what else i can do...


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

post the full problem, all what it says


----------



## maggeridge (Apr 20, 2010)

WK100 said:


> Its a bit late but this is what i found out YET:
> 
> ---------------1. Without patch 1.04 ZH works perfect for me.
> ---------------2. If you change directory, the registry ain't correct anymore so it doesn't load well.. (Shows up black screen and stops)
> IMPORTANT :exclaim: 3. The solution for problem 2 is make C:\Program1\EA Games\Command and Conquer Generals\ the folder with it.


Hi Brother,

I am facing the same problem of the screen Shows up black screen and stops.

I did not understand your line below:
The solution for problem 2 is make C:\Program1\EA Games\Command and Conquer Generals\ the folder with it

Dont you mean C:\*Program Files*\EA Games\Command and Conquer Generals\ the folder with it

Do you mean I place the Comaand and conquer zero folder within the folder of command and conquer generals.

Requesting your reply. Thanks so much


----------



## james770 (Sep 10, 2011)

i tried getting a mod to work and swf1.1 which i had installed at the time would always come up i thats why it wouldnt come up so i uninstalled zero hour hoping to get this other mod going when i reinstalled it the game cameup with serious error...the same ting everyone else has had trouble with what do i do im pissed this is the best war game on pc and its not working:upset::4-dontkno:upset::4-dontkno


----------

